# Site that shows how your Uber's 2016 tax summary should be entered for tax preparation



## atl2nyc (May 20, 2016)

Intuit's site explicitly lays out how the tax documents uber provides (2016 tax summary) should be entered into your tax preparation software. It breaks down an example of the 2016 tax summary document and tells you where each item should be entered and how it should be categorized.

http://quickbooks.intuit.com/r/driver/tax-help-uber-drivers-file-uber-1099/

I read through a number of threads and I haven't seen the information as succinctly provided, so I thought I would share.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

atl2nyc said:


> Intuit's site explicitly lays out how the tax documents uber provides (2016 tax summary) should be entered into your tax preparation software. It breaks down an example of the 2016 tax summary document and tells you where each item should be entered and how it should be categorized.
> 
> http://quickbooks.intuit.com/r/driver/tax-help-uber-drivers-file-uber-1099/
> 
> I read through a number of threads and I haven't seen the information as succinctly provided, so I thought I would share.


Awesome job. Look how easy it really is.


----------



## wiley21 (Feb 5, 2017)

nice find


----------

